# If your life was a plot for a book what would the title be?



## lmroth12 (Nov 15, 2012)

Honestly, don't we all sometimes feel that our lives could rival the drama in any novel? Roller-coaster ups and downs, twists and turns, and accelerating to the dramatic finish! Ok, maybe some of us are just the opposite and if our lives were books they would be real yawners.

I will go first: right now my life has taken some twists and turns with all kinds of surprises and unexpected plot developments, but on the other hand I love to explore the unknown and hate boring monotony. If I were to choose a title it would be Call of the Wild by Jack London.

What about you? Choose an existing title or make up one of your own!


----------



## lmroth12 (Nov 15, 2012)

tkkenyon said:


> As much as I'd love to say _The Naked and the Dead_ by Norman Mailer or _A Heartbreaking Work of Staggering Genius_ by Dave Eggers , it is actually more like _Housekeeping _by Marilynne Robinson.
> 
> Sigh.
> 
> ...


Too funny! Now if you add children into your mix you might be able to liven it up with a title like *Life Among the Savages*, which was Shirley Jackson's nod to her child-rearing years, followed by the sequel *Raising Demons*.


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

I think mine would be, "Mulligan, Please."


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Scrolling through my books on Goodreads, I think the one that jumps out at me most is _The Force is Middling in this One_ (by Robert Kroese), and an honorable mention goes to _Complexity: A Guided Tour_ (by Melanie Mitchell).


----------



## lmroth12 (Nov 15, 2012)

NogDog said:


> Scrolling through my books on Goodreads, I think the one that jumps out at me most is _The Force is Middling in this One_ (by Robert Kroese)


Hmm...sounds like a good name for the hero of that epic might be Luke Skycrawler...But I'm sure that would not apply to YOU, NogDog!


----------



## lmroth12 (Nov 15, 2012)

tkkenyon said:


> I am so going to go look these up. It was a rough evening with The Kid.
> 
> TK


Any mom or anyone who has ever babysat young ones can relate to these. The shopping trip to the department store is a particular highlight!


----------



## sstroble (Dec 16, 2013)

lmroth12 said:


> Honestly, don't we all sometimes feel that our lives could rival the drama in any novel? Roller-coaster ups and downs, twists and turns, and accelerating to the dramatic finish! Ok, maybe some of us are just the opposite and if our lives were books they would be real yawners.
> 
> I will go first: right now my life has taken some twists and turns with all kinds of surprises and unexpected plot developments, but on the other hand I love to explore the unknown and hate boring monotony. If I were to choose a title it would be Call of the Wild by Jack London.
> 
> What about you? Choose an existing title or make up one of your own!


The Never Ending Story.
Just when I think I have it all figured out, God, life, or somebody throws me a curve ball.


----------



## Tony Rabig (Oct 11, 2010)

Think I'd have to go with something like _I Was a Teenage Dimbulb_.


----------



## lmroth12 (Nov 15, 2012)

sstroble said:


> The Never Ending Story.
> Just when I think I have it all figured out, God, life, or somebody throws me a curve ball.


Too true. Like Bilbo said, "The Road goes ever on and on, down from the door where it began..."


----------



## Adrian Howell (Feb 24, 2013)

I run an ESL school out of my house, and the majority of my students are young children.
My days are basically _Where the Wild Things Are_.
But I love every minute of it.


----------



## Nancy Beck (Jul 1, 2011)

I'd go for dull and boring any day. Seriously. I've had a lot of crap going on in my life the past 7 years. I could do without it. 

What (made-up) title would it be for me? The best I can come up with is, "Woman, Interrupted - Again and Again and Again."


----------



## lmroth12 (Nov 15, 2012)

Nancy Beck said:


> I'd go for dull and boring any day. Seriously. I've had a lot of crap going on in my life the past 7 years. I could do without it.
> 
> What (made-up) title would it be for me? The best I can come up with is, "Woman, Interrupted - Again and Again and Again."


Sorry to heart that, Nancy. For the record I am referring to the kind of dull and boring that is so predictable you feel like you will know what will happen five minutes before it (inevitably) does. But there is a difference between boring monotony and reliable stability. It sounds like you've been on a bumper car kind of ride with cars that come up and smash into you without warning when what you need right now is a nice soothing ride on a ferris wheel that gently lifts you to new heights yet still brings you safely back to earth.

Hope it gets better for you.


----------



## Ergodic Mage (Jan 23, 2012)

_Murphy's Law - The 'Complete' List_ but I was left out of the book.


----------



## lmroth12 (Nov 15, 2012)

Ergodic Mage said:


> _Murphy's Law - The 'Complete' List_ but I was left out of the book.


Ah, a _true _ Murphy. "If anything can go wrong it will."


----------



## rchapman1 (Dec 5, 2012)

A Fortunate Life - but I think that one has already been taken!


----------



## lynnfromthesouth (Jun 21, 2012)

I had thyroid cancer when I was 16. I think that book has already been written, but I certainly didn't get any epic love story out of it.

I've had a lot of little segments with wildly different things, like teaching English in Japan, so I think mine would be a short story collection just called _Winding Road_.


----------



## Andre Jute (Dec 18, 2010)

SCENES FROM A BIZARRE LIFE

It's the working title of my memoirs, on which I'm working (very slowly), of which there are snippets here and there on the net and available for free as "short stories".

Among other things I've been exiled twice, hunted by the assassins of the Apartheid government in South Africa as a revolutionary, and wounded when a sore loser put a price on my head in South America -- for winning too often at polo. Yes, Virginia, I've been in a few wars, and some rough places, and brassed off some hard cases -- and they got me for winning at polo...


----------



## Grace Elliot (Mar 14, 2011)

'The Bumpy Road' - about sums it up. 
Potholes and yet a wonderful journey.


----------



## Nancy Beck (Jul 1, 2011)

lmroth12 said:


> Sorry to heart that, Nancy. For the record I am referring to the kind of dull and boring that is so predictable you feel like you will know what will happen five minutes before it (inevitably) does. But there is a difference between boring monotony and reliable stability. It sounds like you've been on a bumper car kind of ride with cars that come up and smash into you without warning when what you need right now is a nice soothing ride on a ferris wheel that gently lifts you to new heights yet still brings you safely back to earth.
> 
> Hope it gets better for you.


Thanks, Imroth. Must have been a particularly blue day the day I posted that. I know it will get better.


----------



## lmroth12 (Nov 15, 2012)

Nancy Beck said:


> Thanks, Imroth. Must have been a particularly blue day the day I posted that. I know it will get better.


We _all _ have our days when the pressures of life get to us. I have had a lot of changes in my life the past 2 years, so believe me, I understand! The book title that helps me keep things in perspective at such times is *I Never Promised You A Rose Garden*, a great book by the way. The title is a little misleading as you would think it might be about a hard luck story or something like that. It's actually about a girl who suffered from schizophrenia and is a fascinating look into a mind that struggles to live in this world, when in reality she has a whole imaginary universe she feels far more comfortable in. It's worth checking out for anyone who finds psychology fascinating.


----------



## elaineorr (Mar 18, 2012)

The Lucky Break

Not because of a break in publishing my books (though I have had some luck there), but because I broke my right wrist when I was four. Charge-ahead kid that I was, I was trying to cross the street wearing roller skates. What makes it lucky is that the wrist was put in a cast and that changed how it grew (made it grow more like a normal wrist). It turned out that I had a very rare deformity in both wrists (called Madelung's Condition or Madelung's deformity). It does not get noticed until the wrist is nearly fully grown, and at that point it's too late to fix it. It's quite painful by then. So, instead of two deformed wrists, I have only one. The deformed one had to be fused. Works OK this way, but there are limitations.

So, that break was the luckiest thing that could have happened to me. I may literally be the only person born with this deformity who has one fully functioning (and only a bit painful) wrist.


----------



## lmroth12 (Nov 15, 2012)

elaineorr said:


> The Lucky Break
> 
> Not because of a break in publishing my books (though I have had some luck there), but because I broke my right wrist when I was four. Charge-ahead kid that I was, I was trying to cross the street wearing roller skates. What makes it lucky is that the wrist was put in a cast and that changed how it grew (made it grow more like a normal wrist). It turned out that I had a very rare deformity in both wrists (called Madelung's Condition or Madelung's deformity). It does not get noticed until the wrist is nearly fully grown, and at that point it's too late to fix it. It's quite painful by then. So, instead of two deformed wrists, I have only one. The deformed one had to be fused. Works OK this way, but there are limitations.
> 
> So, that break was the luckiest thing that could have happened to me. I may literally be the only person born with this deformity who has one fully functioning (and only a bit painful) wrist.


What an amazing story, Elaine. Yes, I would say that _was_ a lucky break!


----------



## Mel Odious (Feb 29, 2012)

_*He Came. He Saw. He was called a Smart-*** *_


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Screwed: A Novel* by Eoin Colfer

Steve


----------



## lmroth12 (Nov 15, 2012)

stevene9 said:


> *Screwed: A Novel* by Eoin Colfer
> 
> Steve


  Sorry; I couldn't tell if that was venting or tongue in cheek humor!


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

lmroth12 said:


> Sorry; I couldn't tell if that was venting or tongue in cheek humor!


Real book, but it was tongue in cheek.

Steve


----------



## lmroth12 (Nov 15, 2012)

stevene9 said:


> Real book, but it was tongue in cheek.
> 
> Steve


Ha ha!


----------



## Daniel Harvell (Jun 21, 2013)

A Bend in the Road by Nicholas Sparks


----------



## CrissyM (Mar 14, 2012)

I've always thought the title of a memoir for me, if I ever actually wrote it, would have to be _Confessions of a Real Housewife_, or "_My Jerry Springer Life_".

I'm not married anymore, but when I was my life was very Jerry Springer-ish. I was told MANY times that I should be on that show.


----------



## lmroth12 (Nov 15, 2012)

Daniel Harvell said:


> A Bend in the Road by Nicholas Sparks


What an intriguing title. I immediately think of someone who has a plan with a route all mapped only to be suddenly disrupted by the unforeseen...


----------



## Mark Young (Dec 13, 2010)

Based upon my experiences raising children and grandchildren, I think author Richard Mabry novel _Heart Failure_ aptly describes my life at times.


----------



## lmroth12 (Nov 15, 2012)

Mark Young said:


> Based upon my experiences raising children and grandchildren, I think author Richard Mabry novel _Heart Failure_ aptly describes my life at times.


Sounds like a result from the Shirley Jackson books mentioned earlier *Life Among the Savages * and *Raising Demons*, her memoirs based on raising her own children!


----------



## Chris Northern (Jan 20, 2011)

What Just Happened There?


----------

